# bottom out ?



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello i spent the last few months looking around to figgure out how and why my rear end is bottoming out(not scraping on ground just max travel been reach and it violently bounce back up) mainly the left rear (behind the driver) here is what i learn so far

an auto shop also said that they notice that hte rear is BOUNCY but safe or ok...

one auto shop said that even if my car have 5 seats it dosnt really support it (fine by me) but it was still safe to drive just go slowly over bumps or aviod them is you can do so saftly (fine by me to)

another said all your suppensions springs and few odds and ends need to replace (i dont think so there not even a year old there brand new)

i have a friend who wheighs between 200-250lb when he gets in i can see my car sinking 3-5in and even with wheight or no wheight my rear end is level it not crooked or anything like that

here what i have (my baby)
sentra 1996 base E 1.6L

my goals are or ideas are can i put in springs that can handle more wheights i saw somewhere that one set said 85pounds and wheight on wheels is 1000pounds and a set for 100 pounds and 1200 pounds on wheels srry i lost the website where i saw it and i cant find it again

but im worred that if i get springs that handle more wieghts that it will be even more bouncy but wont bottom out what im getting at do i need to get a better set of shocks to go with stronger springs ?

I have a general idea how shocks and springs work...
ill give you and idea on what i use my car for .... i sometimes have a full load of people (5 people) not all the time but sometimes i take long trips once in ahwile just one or two people in the car i make sharp turns but safely (it bottem out a lil when i make sharp turns with just me in the car but stop doing that causes dont want to crash) and i sometimes carry alot of stuff like luggas or stuff to point a and b....i am new to this forums for cars and hardwares vocabulary if you need additional questions to be answered by me ill do my best to answer them any help and or places websites or anything will be of great help ty..... Ron


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

I decided in a few months from now when I can afford it im going to find springs and shocks or struts or w/e that will fit on my car and from there i will check the specs and find out wich set will hold more wheight and is stronger to keep the shocks from reaching it max travel distance....any suggestion from reconmended companies or typed will be nice.... I will post a reply when I can get that project done or started


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.sr20forum.com/driveline-transmission/170794-b13-b14-b15-suspension-information.html
All the info you need. Remember, to do it right will not be cheap.


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

ty i figgure out what the problem affortanly there no way i can fix it causes seems like no one knows how to fix it....the rubber bushing on the LINK and the BEAM are gone so i am rideing on metal on metal wich sounds like bottoming out...ty that was alot of reading -_-


----------

